# DOUBLES: Click Left Mouse ONCE and Everything Opens TWICE (doulbes)



## Ed50free (Feb 29, 2008)

Help Please. Click on anything from an Icon and it opens Twice ( 2 Windows of Internet Explorer open or 2 WORD documents open etc.). Also, when you click on START or Favorites or File, the Pull Down Window flashes OPEN then in a Blink it is gone. So I have to click on the tab again and again until it OPENS and remains Open. I have, in the last 2 days, Done all of the WINDOWS XP UPDATES, Upgraded from IE6 to IE7 and uninstalled AVG 7.5 and Adaware, then installed the MacAfee Suite from Comcast.com. However, the Opening DOUBLE of everything was occuring before I did these updates. It has been occurring for about the last 1 1/2 weeks (some friends who lived here and used this computer no-longer lives here (and they departed on non-friendly terms; I was not in this house at the time they were here (gone on a trip), so I do not know if they may have done something to the computer [the computer, however, is running slow; most things take noticably more time to open than they did when I was living at this house 2 months ago).

I did all of these updates because I was having installation issues with the PLAYER from Gametap.com. (Could not get the player to start up). I worked on that problem for 3 days (many hours wasted). It seems GameTap has updated their Server in the last month ... and that , I believe, is where the problem with starting up the GameTap Player is coming from, after doing all that I have done and spending many hours on the phone with Tech Support of both Comcast and GameTap. For now, my son will play games from Yahoo or MSN or Comcast. The Players from these site start up without a problem and my son plays his games without a problem.

Thank You,

Ed


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Ed50free said:


> Help Please. Click on anything from an Icon and it opens Twice ( 2 Windows of Internet Explorer open or 2 WORD documents open etc.). Also, when you click on START or Favorites or File, the Pull Down Window flashes OPEN then in a Blink it is gone. So I have to click on the tab again and again until it OPENS and remains Open. I have, in the last 2 days, Done all of the WINDOWS XP UPDATES, Upgraded from IE6 to IE7 and uninstalled AVG 7.5 and Adaware, then installed the MacAfee Suite from Comcast.com. However, the Opening DOUBLE of everything was occuring before I did these updates. It has been occurring for about the last 1 1/2 weeks (some friends who lived here and used this computer no-longer lives here (and they departed on non-friendly terms; I was not in this house at the time they were here (gone on a trip), so I do not know if they may have done something to the computer [the computer, however, is running slow; most things take noticably more time to open than they did when I was living at this house 2 months ago).
> 
> I did all of these updates because I was having installation issues with the PLAYER from Gametap.com. (Could not get the player to start up). I worked on that problem for 3 days (many hours wasted). It seems GameTap has updated their Server in the last month ... and that , I believe, is where the problem with starting up the GameTap Player is coming from, after doing all that I have done and spending many hours on the phone with Tech Support of both Comcast and GameTap. For now, my son will play games from Yahoo or MSN or Comcast. The Players from these site start up without a problem and my son plays his games without a problem.
> 
> ...


Go into control panel and mouse/peripherals and check actions as well as speed.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Just off the top of my head, have you tried adjusting the double click speed, or any settings, of the mouse?

Open the Control Panel, and after you are done turning the air blue....Open> Mouse and if the Double-click speed is adjusted way over to the *Fast*setting, slide it back to about the middle and OK that.

Try the double click to open a document or whatever gave you trouble...still the same?

***Should also check what actions the mouse does:

Start> click My Computer> Tools > click Folder Options in the drop down list.....

**make sure the mark is *into "Double click to open" etc.* and OK it. ((You can use the keyboard to "click open" things...and to move around, & you may find that easier until you get this problem fixed....

Enter key pressed once, is the same as a left click when the dialog box, or item, to be clicked is *in focus or...active* ....like an *OK* or Cancel button would be, as it sits there and is the next action to do....I know you know what I'm talking about so don't just sit there>> *fix something! *

Let me know if those settings are all OK but things still do not work. In that case, if you have not already, it is time to try out a new or used mouse .... Got a spare?


----------



## Ed50free (Feb 29, 2008)

Byteman,

Thank You so much ! ! ! 

i feel foolish that I didn't even think of the mouse; such a simple adjustment was all that was needed. PROBLEM SOLVED!

The mouse "double click" setting was on the 6th line. I moved it back to the 4th line, Applied it .......... and ...... no more problem. This adjustment fixed both of my problems: A) everything that was opening up twice now opens once (as it normally would); and
B) the TAB pull down windows that just FLASHED open then disappeared. Now the pull down window PULLS DOWN AND REMAINS OPEN ! ! ! !


Thank You ! ! ! I'm making a Donation to show my appreciation. Thank You.

By the way. Is there a software program, like PC Pitstop, that is Free or has a Trial Period that you know of (..one that is somewhat dependable) that I could use until I can get PC Pitstop?

Again Thank You!  

Ed


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ed, 


I am not familiar with PC Pitstop Optimizer, but I used to always check each computer I worked on with their website scans, both for malware and security settings, hard drive and memory tests and so on.... I haven't used the site in several years, though, and none of their tools.

Are you looking for spyware removal software?

Are there problems that you think optimizing software will correct?

It's rare that an Optomizing utility actually does all that much to improve performance.


----------



## Ed50free (Feb 29, 2008)

Byteman,

I want to speed up this computer. Having only increased RAM in the past (256 to 512MB), I did not find that it really made the computer operate all that much faster. This computer is running noticably slower when you double click GO or OPEN or START (software programs and websites alike all take longer to open; even email takes longer to open). I have run all the TOOLS in System Tools as well as McAfee Virus Suite. The computer is "alright; meaning it does work) but the lag or hang time before the program your started is actually on the screen is definitely noticable or obvious.

Ed

p.s. I did run a HijackThis log yesterday, just in case it was requested. I don't


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, If you want to, post a brand new Hijackthis log right here and I will check it....

(The last of your reply is missing....repost anything you might need to)

Hijackthis directions, latest version, etc:

go to  *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe
Click "Download the Hijackthis Installer" link in blue.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
_ _ _ 
*Please also do this:*

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## Ed50free (Feb 29, 2008)

The INFO from HijackThis you requested (Thank You):

1. The Log
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:18:01 AM, on 2/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ddoctorv2] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P ddoctorv2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] %SystemRoot%\system32\mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Pitstop Optimize2 Reminder] C:\Program Files\PCPitstop\Optimize2\Reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1163308127187
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1180012693531
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} - http://a.download.toontown.com/sv1.0.25.14/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712....akamai.com/6712/player/install/installer.exe
O16 - DPF: {D77EF652-9A6B-40C8-A4B9-1C0697C6CF41} (TikGames Online Control) - http://www.gamehouse.com/realarcade-webgames/cinematycoon/cinematycoon.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://clubgames.pogo.com/online2/pogop/astropop/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F7EDBBEA-1AD2-4EBF-AA07-D453CC29EE65} (Flash Casino Helper Object) - https://casinoclassic.microgaming.com/casinoclassic/FlashAX2.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFB3A759-98B1-446F-BDA9-909C6EB18CC7} (PCPitstop Exam) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/optimize2/pcpitstop2.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - file:///C:/DOCUME~1/DR6446~1.DAN/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/03/clip_image001.gif

--
End of file - 10809 bytes

2. The SAVE LIST from Uninstall Manager

Adobe Acrobat 7.0.9 Standard
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Reader 8
Adobe Shockwave Player
Aquaball
Boom Voyage
Build-a-lot (remove only)
Chicken Invaders 3
Chicken Rush
Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard
Conexant SoftK56 Modem(M)
Desktop Doctor
Diego's Wolfpup Rescue
Dora's Carnival 2: Boardwalk Adventure
Empires Dungeons
Feeding Frenzy
Feeding Frenzy
Feeding Frenzy 2
GameTap
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
HP Imaging Device Functions 5.3
HP Photosmart Essential
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP PSC & OfficeJet 5.3.B
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center & Imaging Support Tools 5.3
HP Update
Incrediball
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Lemonade Tycoon
Lemonade Tycoon 2
McAfee SecurityCenter
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Motherload
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
Mystery Case Files - Prime Suspects (remove only)
Mystery Case Files - Ravenhearst (remove only)
Paperball
PC Pitstop Optimize2 2.0
Picasa 2
Plant Tycoon
Pony Luv
Realtek AC'97 Audio
RegCure 1.3.0.2
Risk
Sandlot Games Client Services
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913433)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
SpongeBob Diner Dash (remove only)
Sunset Studio Deluxe
TFP for 2006
TradeWinds 2 (remove only)
Treasures of the Deep
Tri-Peaks Solitaire To Go
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
Update for Windows XP (KB946627)
Virtual Villagers The Lost Children
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Yahoo! Messenger

Thank You Byteman,

Ed


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi-

*There is a Printable Version* button up under the Thread Tools drop down menu that will let you print a nice text version of these instructions. 
*Alternate way to save directions:*Open Notepad> Copy and Paste any text you wish into Notepad, and Save the file as something you will recognize like TSGhelp.txt and save it onto your desktop.








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 5*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
**It's the Fourth download button on the right*
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download *Windows Offline Installation*[/b] with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
After the file is *downloaded* , to install Java: 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
 (Yours to uninstall are) 
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1

Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name-start with the older version 5's first then ver. 6 Update 1, then do 2, lastly Update 3 
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the new downloaded version for Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 5

The rest looks OK, no obvious malware there.

How do you like the Optimizer from PCPitstop?


----------

